# Night lighting: Arcadia Moonlight Vs. White Python Moonlight



## Manchanification (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello all.

I'm looking to get some night lighting for my leo's viv and I can't make up my mind between the arcadia led system and the white python led system (Links below for descrips)

Does anyone have any experience with either or both as to which is better?

Ta in advance for any help 

White Python: WhitePython

Arcadia Moonlight: Blue Moonlight LED Striplight : Arcadia Reptile


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I have the Arcadia - it is very good :no1:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't use either of those but the white python one is easier to get a dimmer control for.


----------



## Manchanification (Jan 25, 2014)

Do you know how long the strip you get is? The viv is just shy of 3 foot and I'm wondering if one on it's own will be enough?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

The Arcadia version is not able to be dimmed but it is totally IP68 waterproof.

It has a lenticular lens inside so that it does not produce potentially harmful shafts of light and it produces light in this flood at around 460-480nm

It is a complete kit that can be fitted with suckers or wood screws (both included)

One unit will light a viv to crepuscular levels of 3' on its own.

John


----------



## Manchanification (Jan 25, 2014)

Arcadiajohn said:


> The Arcadia version is not able to be dimmed but it is totally IP68 waterproof.
> 
> It has a lenticular lens inside so that it does not produce potentially harmful shafts of light and it produces light in this flood at around 460-480nm
> 
> ...


 Please excuse me for being dense but how would the shafts of light produced by LEDS without a lenticular lens be harmful?

Thanks for the info


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Light from any source that hits the eye can cause irritation. LEDs make this worse as they are point source by nature.

It is therefore a great idea to spread the source of the light to reduce the pin spotting of the source. 

In Jungle Dawn we use "flood LEDs" grouped close together and in the moonlight we use a lens to turn the point into a flood.

This then reduces any risk of PKC

John


----------



## Manchanification (Jan 25, 2014)

Ok thanks for the info


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Lucky Reptile - Products

I use these on all enclosures for all types of critters. depending on lighting needs I use either one or two in the enclosure.
no need for transformer running costs as they just screw into E27 fixtures.
great in wooden vivs as you can hide them behind top plinths and angle holder for required lighting effect. for glass tanks I use a glowlight placed on glass that has replaced the mesh used on lid or a custom lid has been used.
examples:
very tall viv has 1 bulb(0.5W) for a chameleon that does not disrupt her sleep whatsoever and gives a nice night time scene.
wide shallow viv has 2 bulbs(1W) for a corn snake for viewing its activities at any time.
FYI: all moonlight bulbs are turned of at midnight 
just another option for ya to consider.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

s6t6nic6l said:


> Lucky Reptile - Products
> 
> I use these on all enclosures for all types of critters. depending on lighting needs I use either one or two in the enclosure.
> no need for transformer running costs as they just screw into E27 fixtures.
> ...


 
Just a pity that they charge so much for them.
I used to supply the exact same ones without their name on the packaging for £1.50


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

reptiles-ink said:


> Just a pity that they charge so much for them.
> I used to supply the exact same ones without their name on the packaging for £1.50


obviously I look for the cheapest on the market when purchasing but were much cheaper when last one was bought online some while back.
I don't worry too much about the pennies if something is needed for a setup and as quoted these do me fine and will buy more if and when the need arises whatever the cost. I have 7 already so...........


----------

